# AMD 955BE Overheat



## Adibaba (Apr 6, 2012)

i have AMD 955BE at ideal usage gives 55C and while gaming 65-70C is it normal? i am already  using extra cabinet fan mobo-M4A88t-m


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Its quite normal during these days. 
An extra wont help much. If you want to lower the temps, then i suggest you to get an aftermarket cooler like CM Hyper TX-3. If you can spend more then get the CM Hyper 212 EVO for ~2k.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 6, 2012)

With gaming temps that high, you should:
1) clean out the dust from your case
2) clean the heatsink and attached fan
3) re apply some good thermal paste like CoolerMaster Thermal Fusion 400 or Arctic Silver 5 between the heatsink and the CPU

If temperatures dont drop, then go for a Hyper 212 Evo for around 2K, as saswat23 said.. Or you could skip all i said and go for the Hyper 212 Evo anyway! Its a great investment and will keep your processor nice and cool throughout the torturous summer


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2012)

@ OP - check the cpu vcore in bios - set it to 1.25v or 1.3v.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

Adibaba said:


> i have AMD 955BE at ideal usage gives 55C and while gaming 65-70C is it normal? i am already  using extra cabinet fan mobo-M4A88t-m



A bit on the higher side. Just check the interior of the cabinet for dust. Cleanup the dust using a clean dry soft cloth.

Also the processor fan might have dust. If you can, remove the top 4 screws of the fan(not the heatsink, the fan.) and clean it 

Cleaning it makes my Phenom processor run a lot cooler


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - check the cpu vcore in bios - set it to 1.25v or 1.3v.



there are only two methods to keep your 955BE cool,
either you reduce the vcore in BIOS from 1.4v to 1.275v and this will also help to reduce your power consumption.
OR
 you have to buy an after market cooler as suggested by other.atleast you should buy CM hyper 212Evo.if you can spend more you can buy some other high end cooler.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine idles at 43 Deg right now and goes up to 60 when gaming. 

OCed to 3.6 GHz @ 1.4V and Using Hyper 212 EVO cooler.

Earlier on stock Cooler it use to idle at around 47-48 & go to 70+While gaming at 3.2GHz and 1.275V. Reducing Voltage will give 3-4 Deg delta.

and Phenom II seems to run usually hot seeing all these threads.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^
with 212 Evo i think the temps are bit high because even when i oced my 955 it was idling at 38-40C and load was around 58C.


----------



## Adibaba (Apr 6, 2012)

right now i am using my PC with d cabinet open (given me 4 deg diff).I think i will change d vcore temps but should i keep all d other values to AUTO


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> with 212 Evo i think the temps are bit high because even when i oced my 955 it was idling at 38-40C and load was around 58C.



have you fully cleaned off the old TIM? stock TIM can cause temperature to remain high.


----------



## Adibaba (Apr 6, 2012)

ya i did that not much of change


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^
 buddy the phenom stock cooler can't handle the vcore of 1.4v,even i faced the same problem.so change vcore to 1.25 or 1.275V and leave every thing else as it is.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 6, 2012)

I check temps at afternoon time. Ambient is around 35Deg so I guess 43 is good enough.


----------



## Adibaba (Apr 6, 2012)

Reduced the vcore to 1.25 it is  restarting at any moment.I dont want spend any money on aftermarket coolers


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2012)

increase it to 1.275V. if it still restarts, increase one step further to 1.30V


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

My 955BE can remain stable with 1.225v vcore - prime95 small FFT and cnebench 11.5 64 bit tested  but the problem is the pc won't start after a shutdown - i have to push the reset button to start the pc - the temps really keeps in check @ stock speed with such lower vcore - during prime95 temp never crossed 50c and while gaming it's around 42c.

However I'm currently back again with 1.3v - I don't like to push the reset button to start the pc - so I will try using the overdrive app.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 7, 2012)

Mine runs stable at 1.25V at stock but still running it at 1.275V.mine hits 4.1Ghz at its default vcore of 1.4V.
@op,
 do as sam has suggested increase the vcore to 1.275v and check for stability by running prime 95 for 1Hr if you still have problems then increase it to 1.3V.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ that's a great chip you have - to reach 4.1Ghz stable I've to push the vcore to 1.55v - anyway, tried the overdrive app but the app is no good for me - so used good old bios and set the vcore at 1.25v and system is stable and starting fine - so will keep that for future use.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't OC Phenom beyond 3.6GHZ because of PSU


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ I think I've said you before this - no matter what review sites say about the overpower potential of VX450 with a powerful gfx card like GTX 560Ti your cpu OCing capabilities will be limited and to OC the CPU you have around ~4GHz you will need to get a PSU - it's always better to trust the specified capabilities of PSU.

BTW, what happened with the second hand HX650W PSU you were going to get ??


----------

